# Turbo GA or SR20DET



## gorzun (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello,

This is my first post but I have been reading up on this site for a while now.

Anyways my question is how much does it cost to turbo a GA. I know how much the hotshot kit cost, but i want to know how much people actually spent to turbo their cars with custom kits. I also would like to know how much it would cost to swap in the sr20det into my 1.6 car including parts and labor. Last i would like to know which option is more reliable for a daily driver.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

not many people have custom kits on their ga16...i do, and it costed about 3k without clutch and flywheel, which i need to get...

"THE SWAP" will cost more...

both are highly reliable


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Heres my custom turbo kit's costs (priced out) with everything

Manifold - 50 bucks
downpipe - 50 bucks
turbo - 200bucks
intercooler - 200 bucks
intercooler piping - 100 bucks
injectors / Maf - 150$
boost controller - 15$
Poly motor mounts - 40$
Boost, a/f gauge, oil pressure - 50$
Recirc BOV - 40$
gaskets/silicone couplers/ oil feed-return water return/feed - 100
Head (ported/polished 5 angle valve job) 40$
3" mandrell exhaust, free flowing cat, magnaflow muffler - 300$
short shifter - free
ACT stage 2 clutch - 280$
JWT ECu - 600

all this comes up to 2215.. not bad for a custom kit.. without the clutch and exhaust, were only looking at 1700...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

$300 for an exhaust? if you can get a manifold made for $50, ide think you can get an exhaust made for alot cheaper


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well im thinking of the mandrell bends, muffler, cat, and flanges.. im EST. 300$ due to the cat and muffler.. (magnaflow).. prolly about 240 right there... then another few for bends/piping..

i was blessed by Jjdawg for the manifold. it was free (except shipping), and im going to use it to make a new one.. so the flange was free.. i am going to make a list of where im buying my turbo stuff..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Heres my custom turbo kit's costs (priced out) with everything
> 
> Manifold - 50 bucks
> downpipe - 50 bucks
> ...


Whoa those prices are totally inaccurate for someone buying parts from a shop or quality used parts. 

Gauges will cost more. 
Ported and polished head $40? is that supposed to say $400, even then that is about half of what it should cost. 

Gaskets lines and couplers will cost more than that as well. Just don;t get him started thinking it will be that cheap. Better to start high and let him find bargains along the way


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol. well, i have means and methods to get stuff for free, and super cheap.. well.. i may not pay for it, but someone else *cough* parents *cough* who need me to buy them brake pads and oil for an oil change.. oohh gauges are so convieniently located at autozone/pepboys.. so.. i pick one up here, and there.. P&P head.. i have a friend who just got out of technical school.. and for his final projects, hes P&P my head, and giving me a 5angle valve job.. i scored that turbo BRAND new on ebay for 200$ shipped.. the manifold, im underestimating, after looking at prices on thick ass pipe.. i realize very soon how pricey it may become.. .. but... im still coming way under the HS kits price..


----------

